# drop-down menu



## eduard85

Hello,

I'm trying to translate the following phrase, but I'm not sure about how to translate 'drop-down' menu:

*To do so, go to the Settings page and click on Profile in the dropdown menu.*

*Chcete-li tak učinit, přejděte na stránku Nastavení a klikněte na Profil v rozbalovacím menu.

*This phrase is displayed on the FAQ page of a website.

Thanks!


----------



## Spikaly

I think it's OK. I don't see any mistake.


----------



## hypoch

Hi, I agree too, rozbalovací menu sounds perfect.


----------



## francisgranada

Je ešte _roletové menu_ (neviem, či to je presne to isté).


----------



## bibax

Není.

Klikni pravým tlačítkem myši na nějakou ikonu na ploše nebo na samotnou plochu -> *rozbalovací menu*.

Na horní liště programů (např. Poznámkový blok) je většinou několik tlačítek. Aktivováním některého z nich levým tlačítkem myši vyjede menu směrem dolů jako roleta -> *roletové menu*.

Jak je to v angličtině nevím, ale odhadem _dropdown_ je roletové menu (padá dolů).


----------



## risa2000

bibax said:


> Klikni pravým tlačítkem myši na nějakou ikonu na ploše nebo na samotnou plochu -> *rozbalovací menu*.


Menu, které se rozbalí pravým tlačítkem myši, se do češtiny překládá jako *kontextové menu*.


----------

